# Oil Type



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 1995 Craftsman GT 6000 with a Kohler Magnum 19.5 HP Engine. What kind of oil should I be putting in this mower?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I use the best quality synthetic availble but this is me. IMO small engines oil break down from heat is the main cause of the engine wearing out or failure. I once changed my oil and used B&S 30w and it ticked and ran hot. There are some that say any good oil will work, I say a small engine does not hold that much oil why not use the best? I also use the best fuel.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look under the hood, it may have a sticker with parts numbers, and may give oil types and quantities.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Believe it was suppose to use 30HD. If ya bought it used I'd find out if ya can what the previous owner used. But pretty sure what the specs would say.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

stephenscity said:


> Believe it was suppose to use 30HD. If ya bought it used I'd find out if ya can what the previous owner used. But pretty sure what the specs would say.





Yep HD30 weight.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can likely download an owners manual from searspartsdirect.com.

You can also download owners & service manuals from the Kohler website.
Get it direct from the horses mouth.

Personally, I like the older diesel rated oils since they tend to have a better anti wear additive package for flat tappet engines. Namely, phosphorus & zinc. Those aren't allowed for cars with catalytic convertors, since they "poison" the cat.


----------

